# Self Defence or Aggravated Assault?



## abbybe (29 Oct 2011)

In British Columbia:


In summary:

Drunken belligerent man following girl on street. She knows him. Tells him multiple times to stop following her. She gets upset because hes slurring and making her feel uncomfortable. She says stop following me or ill punch you. He grabs arm and she turns and hits him. He falls backwards. He hits head on pavement. Rushed to hospital. Blood on brain. Has operation. Survives. Girl charged with aggravated assault. Will she be able to plea self defence? Its important she not have a criminal record for her work.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Oct 2011)

Get a lawyer........not an account to an internet forum  :


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Oct 2011)

As you can see, abbybe, you won't get any better answer duplicating posts on different threads.  The other thread is now gone.

Consider this a freebee friendly warning against multiple posts, which some less forgiving than I consider spam. 

You've been warned.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------

